# Best Ariens Model to Build up from



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Ariens lovers

If you were building an Ariens snowblower, what would be the best model of frame and which engine for a great snowblower?

So what I’m asking would it be like a 32” 1979 model # 924044 with the newer AX engine ? 

What are your ideas ?


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

I just tested my 1973 10,000 series (910010) 32" with 212 Predator and Thing works amazing. Super solid chassis.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I favor the older ones, as I have 2 of the 10000 series and 2 of the 924 series … solid units. I find the 24 inch buckets enough for what I do, just a double driveway. I suppose if one had a very long driveway to the road, a 32 might be better suited.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Find a 924 32" Twin Stick, and Mod it. Unless I move to Florida, I'll NEVER Sell Mine.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Get one of the commercial-grade _Sno-Thro _machines which has the 6-blade impeller and welded skid shoes.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

On the 10000 series, I like the 73's or 74's....just like the controls....a 208 or 212 Chonda is plenty.....My favorite would be an ST 824....924050...with a 212, or 10 Tec or 12 OHV tec....for a bigger bucket the 32 inch eithe twin stick or newer 924 with the six blade impeller......a must is an impeller kit ,tall chute and snowhogs on all of them....


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

926 le
414cc motor
ok controls
imp kit
convert to auto turn
16 inch xtracs
Its the full size bucket and rakes 4 blade impeller
set motor to 3825 rpm
blow 60 feet


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas,

I have a 924 series 32” with a 10hp Tec. as a daily unit.
Going to start another project maybe a 924 series 32” rear with the big tires and put a 24” front on it from my pile of extra stuff.
It came with a 8 hp Tecumseh, just thinking about what motor I should add.

Great discussion


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Ian...I took a 36 inch 924 with the 12 hp Tec....swaped out the wider axles with a set from an ST824...and added a 24" bucket from the teardrop twinstick 924. It had the advantage of the early indestructable cast iron gearbox....I took advantage of the torque of the monster 12 by swapping the impeller pulley to 3.5 inches, from the stock 2.75 inches. Of course the impeller mod......waiting on some NE snow to really try this bad boy out.....


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

cranman said:


> Ian...I took a 36 inch 924 with the 12 hp Tec....swaped out the wider axles with a set from an ST824...and added a 24" bucket from the teardrop twinstick 924. It had the advantage of the early indestructable cast iron gearbox....I took advantage of the torque of the monster 12 by swapping the impeller pulley to 3.5 inches, from the stock 2.75 inches. Of course the impeller mod......waiting on some NE snow to really try this bad boy out.....



that should be 70 feet and unstopable
ive thought about getting the 24 inch sho and putting my 414cc on that put the 369cc on the 28 and sell it


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd love to put the 414 I got on the shelf waiting on a project onto a 28 inch 924 series with the 6 blade impeller....I've got an ST 1032 (actually 4 of them) to use as a base....but I like the idea of a 28 better.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

cranman said:


> Ian...I took a 36 inch 924 with the 12 hp Tec....swaped out the wider axles with a set from an ST824...and added a 24" bucket from the teardrop twinstick 924. It had the advantage of the early indestructable cast iron gearbox....I took advantage of the torque of the monster 12 by swapping the impeller pulley to 3.5 inches, from the stock 2.75 inches. Of course the impeller mod......waiting on some NE snow to really try this bad boy out.....


Thats a great idea, below is what I’ll start with.
Thanks Cran


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

cranman said:


> but I like the idea of a 28 better.


Hey...... 28" project........ 

Ahh....competition.....

Hope to get it done this year, but life has been throwing me curve balls like crazy interrupting my projects


----------

